# Blackberry Smoke



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

so...i finally got to see the Smoke last night!

They played in Toronto at the Mod Club...i knew they were supposed to play the Havelock Jamboree last year, but apparantly they were turned away at customs...same with Skynyrd...funnily enough, the opening band last night was too - except the singer...so he did an acoustic set...Drake White

BBS came out and rocked the joint...including a two song encore, they played just over 2 hrs! it was great to finally hear the songs...even my wife commented on how well they sounded, and how much they sounded like the songs...proves these guys can play!

Charlie played a Germino amp...couldn't tell which it is, but signs on the interwebs point to it being the Classic 45, along with a Germino 2x12 cab...looked exactly like this (even though i know there are 5 models that look the same)
http://www.germinoamps.com/assets/ph.../2x12/007t.jpg
his pedal board was pretty basic too...guitar>crybaby>boost>and old phase 90>tremolo>tuner>amp...the boost looked hand-built...and i couldn't tell what the tremolo was...
there were songs when the tremolo...or the phase would be on the whole song...gettin his tone...that was cool

Paul played a Mahalo Katy66...cool looking amp...paired with an Orange PPC212OB...i didn't see everything on his board...but it was pretty much the same stuff, except his looked all bought...

some guy kept yelling "FREE BIRD" so Charlie told him that it isn't funny...was only funny in 1973...and to ask his friends to confirm...there was another guy too that was pi$$y b/c he went to the jamboree to see them and they didn't show up (for the above mentioned reason) but he wouldnt have it and kept yelling at them...

on the setlist...the first song of the encore was YYZ...they teased a little bit...Paul even played a little of another song, but i don't remember what it was...someone yelled "play rush"...charlie responded....'why play RUSH when we could play Neil Young?'

a great night and i highly recommend seeing them!
View attachment 2296


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

got to see these guys again last nihgt at the Mod Club...great show...

The opening band was called The Delta Saints...they were pretty good...singer/guitarist played an electric resonator guitar...and the lead guitarist played a Fender Super Reverb CRANKEd...it was loud...they had a lot of energy..pretty much played slide 75% of the time...

BBS played great...the bass player used an "Acoustic" amp setup...while the second guitarist played his Mahalo amp again, but with a matching 2x12...Charlie played his Germino Lead55...damn that thing sounds awesome...two new songs...

highly recommended...sold out this time...great show!


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I was hopin against hope they'd play Montreal or Ottawa...no such luck. Glad you enjoyed it. I have to get to see these guys something soon.


----------

